

Finding Time For Startup Founders - mollylynn
http://infochachkie.com/360-part2/

======
ares2012
I agree with the author that there is too much data but the conclusion is very
accurate. Great leaders can evolve as the company evolves and smoothly move
from being an individual contributor to a manager/delegator. If you want to
grow a big company you have to learn both and more importantly learn when to
make the transition.

